# my 100kg barrier..



## GMO (Jul 17, 2013)

im not sure this is right section.. anyway.

i seem to have a built in limiter . im 5"11 and atm 98kg and about 11-12 bf. my problem is soon i start to get to the 100kg mark my appetite hits a brick wall, even with ghrp6 and the like i find it hard to eat past 2500 cals ed,i just start to feell bloated and sick, if my weight drops below 93 kg i start eating like horse.. is this a common issue, is there a way round it other than hammering more gear in.


----------



## Bora (Dec 27, 2011)

add a shake with oats,whey,milk evoo thats easy calories


----------



## seandog69 (Mar 8, 2013)

Bora said:


> add a shake with oats,whey,milk evoo thats easy calories


or if you're already doing this add some olive oil to your shakes

150cal per spoonful yo


----------



## GMO (Jul 17, 2013)

TommyBananas said:


> you find iit hard to eat past 2500 calories? you wot mate?
> 
> what kinda foods are you eating? just eat more calorie dense foods -.- - get some ben and jerrys in there mane.


one i get to that weight area i just feel sick if i eat more mate, ive tried eating small calorie dense foods like nuts ect but still same effect, . uptill i reach this weight i can eat 5-6k no worries, just once i hit this sort of size my appetite gose west .


----------



## GMO (Jul 17, 2013)

i know what are good ways to get the cals in fellas its just my body dosnt seem to like it when i put them in once i get to a certain weight, its like i have a mass kill switch lol. 100kg.. that your lot..a mass shake and bag of nuts and full till tea time


----------



## gearchange (Mar 19, 2010)

Wow ,I wish I could maintain 98kg on just 2500 cals a day,you are luckier than you know mate. the average 11 stone male needs that just to stay at 11 stone.. I want to know your secret.


----------



## GMO (Jul 17, 2013)

TommyBananas said:


> Wtf, that sounds so weird?! lol


yeah tell me about mate, it quite annoying and puzzling. was wondering if others had similar issues and what could cause it


----------



## GMO (Jul 17, 2013)

gearchange said:


> Wow ,I wish I could maintain 98kg on just 2500 cals a day,you are luckier than you know mate. the average 11 stone male needs that just to stay at 11 stone.. I want to know your secret.


i cant mate that the thing . my weight will drop a bit and then my appetite will pick up will get to this size again and repeat.


----------



## simmo31 (Feb 23, 2012)

Sounds like it's a mind thing mate. Stay away from the scales and keep the food going in and you will be fine


----------



## Smitch (Dec 29, 2008)

I know what you mean, the heavier I've got the less my appetite gets.

I don't exactly force myself to eat, but I do eat when I'm not hungry and it's a fvcking chore.


----------



## GMO (Jul 17, 2013)

at least im not alone lol, i wonder what causes it??


----------



## Smitch (Dec 29, 2008)

GMO said:


> at least im not alone lol, i wonder what causes it??


I doubt our bodies like holding that much muscle.

I'm not nearly as lean as you but I'm 98kg currently and can go for literally most of the day sometimes without being hungry, particularly when I'm at work.


----------



## GMO (Jul 17, 2013)

Smitch said:


> I doubt our bodies like holding that much muscle.
> 
> I'm not nearly as lean as you but I'm 98kg currently and can go for literally most of the day sometimes without being hungry, particularly when I'm at work.


its not fair mate.. i was planning of trying to get to 105kg then do a cut but without smashing loads of gear i doubt its going to happen


----------



## Hoddsy (Oct 9, 2008)

Jeez, I eat 3500kcals and I'm only half inch shorter than you, yet my weight leveled off at 82kg quite some time ago now. Hate to think how much is have to eat to weigh 100kg


----------



## monkeybiker (Jul 21, 2010)

.


----------



## GMO (Jul 17, 2013)

monkeybiker said:


> .


first part of my bulk was boneless box washed down with 1000c mass shake


----------



## GMO (Jul 17, 2013)

Hoddsy said:


> Jeez, I eat 3500kcals and I'm only half inch shorter than you, yet my weight leveled off at 82kg quite some time ago now. Hate to think how much is have to eat to weigh 100kg


5k cals 300g protein when possible


----------



## Hoddsy (Oct 9, 2008)

GMO said:


> 5k cals 300g protein when possible


Clearly I need to up my game lol. Just started a new cycle so good excuse to stuff my face ??


----------



## zyphy (Jun 23, 2014)

Smitch said:


> I doubt our bodies like holding that much muscle.
> 
> I'm not nearly as lean as you but I'm 98kg currently and can go for literally most of the day sometimes without being hungry, particularly when I'm at work.


lol feels

when i was 94-95 appetite was great, soon as i went past that my appetite has been shot to pieces. swapping meals for shakes full of oats, milk, pb, whey, bananas now.. managed to put on weight


----------



## Quinn92 (Jul 25, 2010)

I have the opposite problem. I just keep putting weight on, even with cardio. But I am a lard ****


----------



## EpicSquats (Mar 29, 2014)

Stop being a big girl's blouse and eat more food, for fvck's sake.


----------



## GMO (Jul 17, 2013)

EpicSquats said:


> Stop being a big girl's blouse and eat more food, for fvck's sake.


very helpful mate, if it was that easy i wouldnt posting on here about it.


----------



## EpicSquats (Mar 29, 2014)

GMO said:


> very helpful mate, if it was that easy i wouldnt posting on here about it.


It really is that easy though. Just get some of them yogurt drinks, chocolate flavour or whatever, and drink one a day, that'll get your weight up.


----------



## GMO (Jul 17, 2013)

EpicSquats said:


> It really is that easy though. Just get some of them yogurt drinks, chocolate flavour or whatever, and drink one a day, that'll get your weight up.


ive tried mate, as stated in my previous posts , il have a shake and bag of nuts and il be full till tea time , eating anything at all till i feel the need to eat will make me feel bloated and often nausious .. i had some toast and a shake about 9 and due a good feed now but really cant face it. i dont even get the muchinies after a smoke any more once i get to this weight area


----------



## GMO (Jul 17, 2013)

Papa Smurf said:


> Im on ghrp6 atm man and Id eat all day, and this is coming from a guy who hasn't a naturally big appetite. I pin it 3times a day


im using it atm mate, i get the hunger but a few mouthfuls into a meal and im bloated and really dont want to finish it, im wondering if the body produces some kind of hormone or the likes that kills hunger once you reach a certain point and if so how do you inhibit it . its like some one given me a gastric band


----------



## jammie2013 (Nov 14, 2013)

Unfortunately it sounds like you're above your bodyweight set point and your hypothalamus will do whatever it takes to stop you gaining more, in this case, a massive reduction in appetite. Your best bet for increasing weight is sugar + fat, obviously keep protein high and make sure training intensity is good.


----------

